# my first cat



## vicereine (Jul 1, 2012)

I've grown up with cats but this is my first one since I moved out on my own. I got him from the humane society 2 days ago, he's a 2 year old russian blue. He already acts at home and is a total cuddle-bug...unfortunately I'm having a hard time picking a new name (his original name is Dr. Mouton von Steinburg lol). I joined this forum because I am interested in getting him on a raw diet


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi & welcome,

& congrats on finding what sound's like a gorgeous cuddly kitty 

I think I would change his name too lol 

look forward to seeing some pic's of him & maybe we could help you choose a name for the lil darling, what have you been calling him so far??

good luck with the raw diet I would love to feed this but my 4 cat's will not entertain it even after month's of trying so I have given in to feeding them what they like within reason x


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

congrats on the family addition! and so glad you got him from the humane society. someone sure had fun naming him! i suppose if you couldn't decide on a new name, you could always just call him "Doc" for short, huh? that sounds sorta cute in itself. hope we get to see pics. and good luck with the raw. we had a bad experience with an allergy to raw beef so we're paranoid of anything raw right now. maybe someday again...


----------



## Kuverus (Jul 1, 2012)

vicereine said:


> I've grown up with cats but this is my first one since I moved out on my own. I got him from the humane society 2 days ago, he's a 2 year old russian blue. He already acts at home and is a total cuddle-bug...unfortunately I'm having a hard time picking a new name (his original name is Dr. Mouton von Steinburg lol). I joined this forum because I am interested in getting him on a raw diet


I have to be honest in that I don't know much about raw diets. But welcome to the forums! I'm new myself, hehe. But I was thinking about names, and my ex girlfriend had an adorable Russian Blue named "May" (after the month she got her).

So, knowing what a Russian Blue looks like... I might have some imagination in your naming process!

-Bagheera (just sounds cool. I know he's not black, nor a panther!)
-Sterling (I've always like gray. But the name "Sterling" means more than just gray)
-Amon (Egyptian Mythology)
-Nightfall (just a synonym of "sunset" without color)

But before I list more, are you looking for a traditional name or a name in which symbolizes character/color/etc?


----------



## vicereine (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm sad to report that my cat has gone missing  He was laying beside me when I went to sleep, then yesterday morning my boyfriend asked if I'd seen him. We checked his favourite spot under the bed and then looked in every other place we could think of. Since we live in an apartment the only explanation we can think of is he got out on the balcony and fell off (3rd floor).

There isn't really much around the building that he could hide in, so he could pretty much be anywhere. We went out to look for him but no luck, went out again around 3:30am hoping he'd come out while it's dark but nothing. I put up some basic flyers around the building last night, and a few around the neighbourhood today. Called Animal Services, called his microchip company that put a flag on his number. Hopefully tomorrow I can get some nice flyers printed with his picture, I'll see if I can put them up at local vets and stores etc...I don't really know how many to make or how far to put them. Since there isn't much around the building, and where our balcony is there's bright lamps from the parking lot, so I don't know if he'd try to come back here... Just wish I knew where to look, there's a million places 

Any suggestions appreciated, most advice I've read mostly applies to houses with porches/yards.

If anyone from Toronto reads this, keep an eye out for him, we're 1 block east of Queen & Roncesvalles.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've lost my girls several times. IN my house! Seriously, I have no idea where Cali was the other night for several hours. They can fit into the tiniest, weirdest places. I swear I looked everywhere. My guests left and I shook the treat bag, and she sauntered in from the living room. Where we _all_ were. No way she was there. 

If you can get away with it, sprinkle some (used) litter around the building. He's probably nearby. Go out at night with a flashlight so you can see his eyes if he's hiding. Best of luck finding him.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

And recheck your apt. Use a flashligh in the dark places so his eyes will reflect.
I've found mine sitting on the dining room chairs that were pushed under the table, top of the fridge, my closet...


----------



## Raeone (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh no, hope you find him.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

They do like to hide for a bit when they go to a new environment but a 3rd flor balcony escape really isn't a challenge for a cat 

Leave food around your apt and see if it gets eaten


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

My neighbor asked me to check on his two cats while he was away. It was a really small, mostly empty apartment with nowhere to hide. Nowhere. I never saw the younger cat though I looked in every conceivable place, including in and under the sofa. The cat came out once my neighbor returned. 

Check the furniture.


----------



## Psyre (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope everything works out!! Be sure to check closets even if you only opened them for an instant! also cupboards!


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope you find your cat again, hopefully he's just hiding somewhere in your apartment!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Put up posters around your neighbourhood and ring any organisations your cat could have been taken to. Print little leaflets and push them in doors in the area. If there is a suitable space, scatter some litter - cats will often be drawn back to their own litter. Good luck.


----------

